# Miller's Ferry 3 day trip: Bass and Crappie



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Went to Miller's Ferry for 3 days. Caught 35 total bass and 1 crappie by accident. Water temps were around 60 and everyone you seen were catching crappie. There was a ton of boat traffic and a lot of fishing going down. Below were some of our highlights.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Great report man...and nice fish. I can't wait to get back to Millers Ferry!

:letsdrink


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

nice pics!!!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice. What was the bait of choice?


----------



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

Family will be heading there for spring break. If we have any luck will post.


----------



## redrunner (Dec 11, 2007)

I havent been there in years. Is the water real clear? A lot of weeds?


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

There isn't any clear water up there, except maybe G's Creek. Most of the bass came on black worms.


----------



## bertram31 (Oct 7, 2007)

Fished White Oak Creek north of Gee's creek this morning. The Crappie are there if you can find a treetop that doesn't have a boat on it.


----------



## WillieFish (Mar 3, 2008)

Don't forget to enter the Wilcox Area Chamber Crappie Derby if you are fishing Miller's Ferry from April 17 to May 16. Over $84,000 worth of tagged fish in the lake and only a $5 entry fee. Also a big fish tourney on April 17. All info is at www.wilcoxareachamber.org


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

I stayed on lake seminole all last week and bass fished every day. One day my grandpa said get your bream rod and lets go fishing he took me to a hyicinth mat and we wacked the crappie. Were did you put in? Did you catch most fish on the bank or a point


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

I love fishin at Miller's Ferry. Great report!!


----------

